#ubuntu-dz 2011-07-18
<Rohff94> il faut serrer les fesses !!!!!!!!!
<Rohff94> dsl
#ubuntu-dz 2011-07-20
<Rohff94> que des bots ici c chiant
<sarhan> salut tout le monde
#ubuntu-dz 2011-07-23
<crack05> hi
#ubuntu-dz 2011-07-24
<Rohff94> toujours que des bots !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
#ubuntu-dz 2012-07-18
<okobsamoht> hello!
<okobsamoht> je sui Thomas BOKO
<okobsamoht> je sui béninois. je suis entrin de planifier créer un LoCo Team Ubuntu ici au Bénin!
<okobsamoht> j'aurai besoin d'aide!
<okobsamoht> voici mon mail: bokothomas@yahoo.fr
<ButterflyOfFire> Bonne fin de journée :)
#ubuntu-dz 2012-07-20
<web4dz> salam 3likom
<Tux-Tn> salam web4dz
<web4dz> wow win rakom :p
<web4dz> ramdan darelkom haka :p
<Tux-Tn> :D
<web4dz> kach news ?
#ubuntu-dz 2013-07-21
<med__> إخواني لدي مشكل في إشعارات empathy
<med__> هنا تم التطرق إلى المشكل ولكن لا حلول
<med__> http://askubuntu.com/questions/291155/empathy-doesnt-show-all-notifications
<youcef> ubuntu forums piraté, dance dance a tawes http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oN6Ilaif-jk
<med> مرحبا
#ubuntu-dz 2014-07-17
<Canaimero-1d> hola
#ubuntu-dz 2015-07-14
<fantome195> bnjours
<fantome195> is there anyt one
#ubuntu-dz 2016-07-24
<Nihel> oix ?
<oix> hello Nihel
<Nihel> it's me
<Nihel> bon, ça ne le fait pas
<oix> bienvenue au salon IRC d' #Ubuntu-dz
 * oix accueille Nihel 
<Nihel> MDR
<Nihel> * Nihel entre dans le chat
<oix> lol non machi haka
<Nihel> rani 3ad nedhak
<Nihel> je sais je sais
<oix> tu écris /me puis ce que tu fais
<Nihel> j'y ai juste repensé ^^
 * Nihel ahum
 * Nihel atchoum 
 * Nihel atchouuuuum
<Nihel> oh je crois que j'ai choppé un rhume omaw
<oix> attends
 * Nihel où sont donc les satanés kleenex
<Nihel>  /j #linuxdz
<Nihel> does it work ?
<oix> sans espace avant le /
